# Ever been threatened by a Rider?



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

Have you (or heard stories) of Riders either threatening harm or actually committing an assault or robbery on a Driver?


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

No, but me and my Glock 17 welcome the challenge!


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

I've been driving several months now, on weekends only and from 10p - 5am and have never felt threatened or been threatened by a rider. That said, I have had a young black male ask me if I was "scared" driving random strangers around all alone at night. I said, "What makes you think I'm alone?" and looked him straight in the eye. Not another word.

This was a rider who didn't have the Uber app, but his female friend was letting him use hers. She got a 1 star out of the deal.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

If a young white rider asked the same question would the app holder receive the same rating???.........or do you only feel threatened by young black riders?


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't feel threatened by anyone, GTTS .. but yes, if a young white male said the same thing in the same context, he would get the same rating. My point was that being an older female driver, I have seen my fare share of young males who like to play "scare/shock the old lady". Put the race card back in your pocket .. it's of no use here.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

no race card here........the rider asked a question that was pretty common whether black or white (what context?).......no implication on whether or not you were female or older.....in my opinion it didnt warrant the 1 star rating....


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

No threats to me... I wonder why


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Emmes said:


> I've been driving several months now, on weekends only and from 10p - 5am and have never felt threatened or been threatened by a rider. That said, I have had a young black male ask me if I was "scared" driving random strangers around all alone at night. I said, "What makes you think I'm alone?" and looked him straight in the eye. Not another word.
> 
> This was a rider who didn't have the Uber app, but his female friend was letting him use hers. She got a 1 star out of the deal.


Why did you give the young lady that dispatched a car for her friend a one star, because he asked you a fair question, and your response " what makes you think I am alone, because you just stained your draws" and he was black, so you gave her a one star, if that is not considered racial profiling, than I don't know what is. I have had many riders ask me the same question, and I am an uberx operator in NYC, which is understandable with the job description, but in no way shape or form do I find that question threatening. Looks like to me this gig is not for you.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Let me expand on the 1 star rating: First, the ride was requested by a female. I arrived at the location and a young male gets in the front seat of my car without a word. (first odd thing) I tell him I'm waiting for a rider and he says, "Yeah, I know .. Chris." I figured he got in to hold the ride until she came down from the room at the hotel. I sit there a while and he says, "I'm going to 9th and Chestnut." I said, "No problem" and sit there another few minutes. He said, "It's just me .. Chris is letting me use her UBER." (2nd odd thing) Not that it doesn't happen .. but I was 2 weeks into being a driver and had never had it happen before.

In the 20 min drive to a location I was unfamiliar with and could only see 1 turn at a time, so I had no idea WHERE we were going, I made small talk by saying, "Since your name isn't Chris, what is it?" He said, "What makes you think my name isn't Chris?" I said, "It could be, but the female I spoke to on the phone when I arrived isn't you." He said, "Let's just say my name is 'Steve'." (shady)

He then makes several comments about me driving by myself and "aren't you afraid" and "what if something happens, how will Uber know where to find you" .. things like that. Did I feel threatened? No .. I think he was just trying to scare me. We ended up in a bad part of town and he had me pull over and let him out at a gas station. I was happy to oblige.

So, Chris received a one star for a couple of reasons ... one of which was letting someone who (clearly) didn't have the app himself, but thought it was funny or amusing (or maybe he was fishing) to say those things to a driver. Don't know. Don't care. I didn't appreciate his comments, attitude or sense of humor.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Why did you give the young lady that dispatched a car for her friend a one star, because he asked you a fair question, and your response "because you where got scared" and he was black, so you gave her a one star, if I don't call that racial profiling, than I don't know what is. I have had many riders ask me the same question, which is understandable with the job description, but in no way shape or form do I find that question threatening. Looks like to me this gig is not for you.


She didn't get a one star for having a black friend, but it's interesting how you both want to push my comment in that direction. lol While I appreciate the feedback, my choices aren't based on whether you think this "gig" is for me or not.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

News flash, I get numerous request for fares from people who dispatch a car for their friend, second, you got dispatched, not picking up someone from the street corner, third, when the client gets in the car and they tell you their friend dispatched the car for them, just ask them their friends name that dispatched the car, very simple procedure, third no one will mug you or kill you when they know there is a trail to them. Like I said, racial profiling at it's finest, looks like this gig is not for you. And the reason the client was playing with you, seems to me he knew you where racial profiling, people are not dumb, if he was going to hurt you, he would not be having conversations with you, but just do what he needed to do, not have coffee talk with you. You would not survive one day in NYC, especially at night driving people to many shady parts of town.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

No, they don't have the balls to mess with me. I'm built like an NFL TE and have SW backing me up


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Emmes said:


> Let me expand on the 1 star rating: First, the ride was requested by a female. I arrived at the location and a young male gets in the front seat of my car without a word. (first odd thing) I tell him I'm waiting for a rider and he says, "Yeah, I know .. Chris." I figured he got in to hold the ride until she came down from the room at the hotel. I sit there a while and he says, "I'm going to 9th and Chestnut." I said, "No problem" and sit there another few minutes. He said, "It's just me .. Chris is letting me use her UBER." (2nd odd thing) Not that it doesn't happen .. but I was 2 weeks into being a driver and had never had it happen before.
> 
> In the 20 min drive to a location I was unfamiliar with and could only see 1 turn at a time, so I had no idea WHERE we were going, I made small talk by saying, "Since your name isn't Chris, what is it?" He said, "What makes you think my name isn't Chris?" I said, "It could be, but the female I spoke to on the phone when I arrived isn't you." He said, "Let's just say my name is 'Steve'." (shady)
> 
> ...


well in that case, i agree with the 1 star rating.........it just didn't seem warranted with the situation given in your first post


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> No, they don't have the balls to mess with me. I'm built like an NFL TE and have SW backing me up


Really, SW, you are such a man, LOL. You are a dispatch service, not street hail.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> News flash, I get numerous request for fares from people who dispatch a car for their friend, second, you got dispatched, not picking up someone from the street corner, third, when the client gets in the car and they tell you their friend dispatched the car for them, just ask them their friends name that dispatched the car, very simple procedure, third no one will mug you or kill you when they know there is a trail to them. Like I said, racial profiling at it's finest, looks like this gig is not for you.


Newsflash .. when you talk to the person who sent the request (female) and a young male gets into your car .. "I" don't assume he's using his friend's Uber to get a ride. You live in a naive world if you think "no one will mug or kill you when they know there is a trail to them".


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Really, SW, you are such a man, LOL. You are a dispatch service, not street hail.


Yup, I do street hails when I'm driving a cab.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Emmes said:


> Newsflash .. when you talk to the person who sent the request (female) and a young male gets into your car .. "I" don't assume he's using his friend's Uber to get a ride. You live in a naive world if you think "no one will mug or kill you when they know there is a trail to them".


If you follow known procedure, then you should have no issue, by the way, looks like to me you are still alive, as the person you droped off had no intention of hurting you, like I said, this gig is not for you.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Yup, I do street hails when I'm driving a cab.


Street hail is another story, but at the same time, carrying a loaded SW in your car is not a smart thing, if someone get's in the back of the car and plans to blow your brains out, what makes you think that you will have time to reach for your SW before your brains are all over the windshield. If you are scared of picking up people from the street, then try to do it during the day, and only drop-offs in locations where you feel safe, but you and I know, the chances of you ever getting shot are slim to none.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> he knew you where racial profiling, people are not dumb.


Obviously, some people are dumb.

Great discussion. Thanks!


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

ive been asked if i was scared and i say no, not really. though driving my car into SE dc late night makes me nervous someones going to cap me(from a blind spot) for my car. an expensive car too. other than that, im not.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Street hail is another story, but at the same time, carrying a loaded SW in your car is not a smart thing, if someone get's in the back of the car and plans to blow your brains out, what makes you think that you will have time to reach for your SW before your brains are all over the windshield. If you are scared of picking up people from the street, then try to do it during the day, and only drop-offs in locations where you feel safe, but you and I know, the chances of you ever getting shot are slim to none.


Not having a gun in a situation that it is warranted in is much more dangerous than having one in a situation it is not warranted in. The fact that sometime had an advantage over you should mean that you want the gun, not the other way around. You should want to increase your chances of survival at all costs. But then again, liberals and the religious never did make any sense to me.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

TrafficSlayer said:


> Not having a gun in a situation that it is warranted in is much more dangerous than having one in a situation it is not warranted in. The fact that sometime had an advantage over you should mean that you want the gun, not the other way around. You should want to increase your chances of survival at all costs. But then again, liberals and the religious never did make any sense to me.


I own guns, they just don't tag along with me to work.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Emmes said:


> I've been driving several months now, on weekends only and from 10p - 5am and have never felt threatened or been threatened by a rider. That said, I have had a young black male ask me if I was "scared" driving random strangers around all alone at night. I said, "What makes you think I'm alone?" and looked him straight in the eye. Not another word.
> 
> This was a rider who didn't have the Uber app, but his female friend was letting him use hers. She got a 1 star out of the deal.


You specifically made it a point to describe his color as black so you obviously wouldn't have one starred him if he were white or Asian. If color didn't matter to you then you wouldn't mention color at all? I've never mentioned a rider's color in any of my comments. We see you.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

As I see you. The rider didn't get the 1-star rating, so your theory is flawed. I have 1-star rated many riders based on their BEHAVIOR, as I did in this case. But please, twist my words any way that supports your agenda. 

I did not appreciate the Uber customer request that ends with me finding out (upon arrival) the customer isn't riding with their friend, but the friend is riding alone in my vehicle. There are several reasons why, but the MOST IMPORTANT is Safety. Uber sees who ordered the ride, not the person who is actually sitting next to the driver. If something were to happen, Uber has NO IDEA who the rider was.

What would a customer think if I "loaned" my car out to a "friend" and the person in the photo wasn't the person who was picking them up? Would they feel safe getting into a car with a male when a female is in the Uber photo?


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Street hail is another story, but at the same time, carrying a loaded SW in your car is not a smart thing, if someone get's in the back of the car and plans to blow your brains out, what makes you think that you will have time to reach for your SW before your brains are all over the windshield. If you are scared of picking up people from the street, then try to do it during the day, and only drop-offs in locations where you feel safe, but you and I know, the chances of you ever getting shot are slim to none.


So wait...Having a loaded piece of inert steel in your glove box isn't "smart" because, though it causes you no more danger than chewing gum, it MAY not be reached to give you a fighting chance against a possible random robbery? 
As far as your "slim chance" (no source) arguments on crime and racial profiling go, along with your valuable advice on whether this is the "gig" for others, why don't you tell me how "slim" the "chances" are of being a murderer in the U.S. if you're black versus white. Make sure to check the FBI criminal statistics database, and come back with your adorable political correctness vomited all over your T-Shirt. 
Before you stagger back with the race garbage, I've gone on combat missions with black dudes from Compton and Watts, and none of us spent our time crying about the injustices of the past or whether there was equal opportunity or whatever. For those without excuses, they seize the American dream with their pants up and their mind sets focused on real world facts as opposed to the tired regurgitation of talking head sissybabble regarding race in this country.

"There is nothing more painful to me &#8230; than to walk down the street and hear footsteps and start thinking about robbery, then look around and see somebody white and feel relieved."
-Rev. Jesse Jackson


----------



## rukawa (Aug 30, 2014)

This have happened to me twice same situation.. 

I had a request and i picked up two girls..... We were chatting and having funny conversations, dancing in the car until we passed across a bar and one of them yelled STOP! And said pull over we are going to the bar and if u are not going with us I'll give u One Star... so i went with them...

I didn't have another choice -_-


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

"implicit bias" or maybe "explicit" in this case.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

cheerose said:


> Have you (or heard stories) of Riders either threatening harm or actually committing an assault or robbery on a Driver?


I was threatened by a rider in my cab days. While passing a 7/11, I noticed some cops parked, and I swooped in and had the cops evict the person from my car. 
They searched him and found a gun, and arrested him. That act probably saved my life.

DO IT. also, we need to tell UBER to give us bandit lights, like cabs have ( one light blinking via a switch on the dashboard, which will alert cops, who are schooled on bandit lights during their training ).

Although a potential robber would be a fool to rob an Uber, since most of us carry little cash I wouldn't assume a robber has any wisdom at all, especially since crime is not wise in the first place. 
And....though I opted out in the beginning, when I first set up my Uber account on the Iphone they gave, and when it asked me if I wanted the microphone enabled I declined, but, we ought to have a way to enable it on demand, just in case we get a problem trip and want to turn it on. In fact, a cam would be even better, like cops have, but aimed at the back seat.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> So wait...Having a loaded piece of inert steel in your glove box isn't "smart" because, though it causes you no more danger than chewing gum, it MAY not be reached to give you a fighting chance against a possible random robbery?
> As far as your "slim chance" (no source) arguments on crime and racial profiling go, along with your valuable advice on whether this is the "gig" for others, why don't you tell me how "slim" the "chances" are of being a murderer in the U.S. if you're black versus white. Make sure to check the FBI criminal statistics database, and come back with your adorable political correctness vomited all over your T-Shirt.
> Before you stagger back with the race garbage, I've gone on combat missions with black dudes from Compton and Watts, and none of us spent our time crying about the injustices of the past or whether there was equal opportunity or whatever. For those without excuses, they seize the American dream with their pants up and their mind sets focused on real world facts as opposed to the tired regurgitation of talking head sissybabble regarding race in this country.
> 
> ...


Well put.

But in the future you may want to refrain from common sense posts that reveal the true lack of character of those who claim to know everything about everyone they don't know or have ever met.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Aug 20, 2014)

For the short time I drove, I always had my firearm with me.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Emmes said:


> I don't feel threatened by anyone, GTTS .. but yes, if a young white male said the same thing in the same context, he would get the same rating. My point was that being an older female driver, I have seen my fare share of young males who like to play "scare/shock the old lady". Put the race card back in your pocket .. it's of no use here.


Excellent Emmes! Such idiots and their race-baited, numb nuts (<brains).


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks, COURAGEOUS! My point was that if a female photo was showing for your Uber driver and a MALE showed up to pick you up, would you be okay with that? Regardless of what color he was? Me thinks not. What if the car shown for your driver wasn't the car that picked you up? What if the car showed up was a different color all together? Yeah, thought so.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Some drunk ******bag told me "don't do that again" in a threatening manner after I missed a turn

So I said "Oooh kay" in a sarcastic fashion and he got angry 

So basically a dick measuring contest ensued and I ended up pulling over and told him to get out and he wouldn't so I came around to the passenger side and physically dragged him out 

He tried to swing but since he was wasted he just fell down and I kicked him in the face a few times. He passed out for a ccouple of minutes while I ended the ride and took his phone out of his pocket and gave myself 5 stars. 

When he started coming to I explained that I got his home address from the app and if he even makes a peep about what happened I'll pay him a visit. 

I ordered him another uber ride while I still had his phone and then i threw it at his face. 

Told him to be nice to his next uber driver and took off. 

True story.


----------



## JVS (Sep 22, 2014)

Emmes said:


> As I see you. The rider didn't get the 1-star rating, so your theory is flawed. I have 1-star rated many riders based on their BEHAVIOR, as I did in this case. But please, twist my words any way that supports your agenda.
> 
> I did not appreciate the Uber customer request that ends with me finding out (upon arrival) the customer isn't riding with their friend, but the friend is riding alone in my vehicle. There are several reasons why, but the MOST IMPORTANT is Safety. Uber sees who ordered the ride, not the person who is actually sitting next to the driver. If something were to happen, Uber has NO IDEA who the rider was.
> 
> What would a customer think if I "loaned" my car out to a "friend" and the person in the photo wasn't the person who was picking them up? Would they feel safe getting into a car with a male when a female is in the Uber photo?


 I'm a black male and I don't blame you for being nervous about that particular ride. You did nothing wrong giving that 1 star.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Yes, one 5'6" Napoleon Complex obviously on a first date threatened to "beat my ass".

Here's what happened......I pull up and he jumps in immediately in the front and turns on the heat saying there's more coming and how cold it was in the bar. It was 70 degrees outside. Then some crap about how he has a 2007 model of my car and starts asking questions, touching/going through everything, playing with the NAV/radio screen. I'm biting my tongue. Passenger jumps in back behind him. Left rear door opens and 3 more get in the back. Asked where we're headed and they're still delaying. We're on a VERY busy street. All 3 doors open in my car, cabbie flying up between stopped traffic and me parked on the side. My door is going to be flying through the air any second. I yell "guys, shut that door". They've got more coming! Comes a point when you have to take control of the situation and your customer. I tell them I can't fit more in here. One says "not even in the back"? I tell them there is no more "back" unless you're referring to the 3'x2' cargo area and this is "America's lowest priced compact SUV!". Another level headed one says "It's ok, we can call another one". "Good idea, this is not a clown car", I replied.

I've got 5 passengers and they want to fit 2 more grown adults. This is an area with supposedly affluent residents and establishments. Rider here says "everybody out, he's being a dick" looks me in the eye and asks "do you want your ass beat?" twice. I'm just staring at him with my left eyebrow arched, pulled my trusty club from between the seat and console and said "Look bro (that's what they all call each other around there), I don't even need this thing, you're 1/2 my size. What are they infusing that craft beer with now in there, Wheaties?". He didn't need to shut the door because I floored it and it shut by itself. That chick was just standing on the curb. I'm sure she got the first taste of his lil willy right there.

I've also discovered that riders "car shop" with their app. Being a smaller SUV, they think they can (or will be allowed) a cheap party bus.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

driveLA said:


> Some drunk ******bag told me "don't do that again" in a threatening manner after I missed a turn
> 
> So I said "Oooh kay" in a sarcastic fashion and he got angry
> 
> ...


I literally LOL'd!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

TrafficSlayer said:


> No, but me and my Glock 17 welcome the challenge!


POST # 2 / TSLAYER : G - 21 gets the job done!


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Well I had an extremely drunk girl going to a motel
and insisting to be dropped on the other side of a 6 lane highway.
She said she will just j-walk across... because she doesn't want to waste time.
I refused, she went ballistic.
Kept saying something about my "badge number" and my mother.
Not really scary but annoying as hell.

PS keep in mind there was a left turn into the motel, it's not like I added
distance to her trip.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Well I had an extremely drunk girl going to a motel
> and insisting to be dropped on the other side of a 6 lane highway.
> She said she would just j-walk across... because she doesn't want to waste time.
> I refused, she went ballistic.


You shouldn't have refused .


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

driveLA said:


> Some drunk ******bag told me "don't do that again" in a threatening manner after I missed a turn
> 
> So I said "Oooh kay" in a sarcastic fashion and he got angry
> 
> ...


POST # 33 / DRIVE RICH OR...: Ballsy move!
Happy New Year BTW.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> If a young white rider asked the same question would the app holder receive the same rating???.........or do you only feel threatened by young black riders?


just ... shutup. Trying to inject racism simply doesn't work these days my friend. We DO HAVE a black (well...mixed race) President.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

The only ones in our society wanting to keep racism alive are the racists themselves. My son, 20 years old, sees no colour, as most of our society today. Yes...there are those bullshit, ignorant racists or bigots , but they will always be there...especially with the Al Sharpless types pushing the issue and the ignorant ones following blindly. Don't give me racism...just shows how broken you are and CHOOSE to remain.


----------



## Ram (Dec 20, 2014)

I got threaten for 1 rating since I run out of water and gum, which I gave 1 rating also in return and one time I had 2 drunk rider that they fall sleep in back sit and when we got to there destination and I try wake them up so I got out of my car and open the back door and try to shake one to wake-up but he kick me with his leg and asked me how the f..k i got in his bedroom and try to call 911 which he did and put himself in bad situation when police came but when police was there he asked for forgiveness and anyway he got handcuffed because of warent he had on his name. and his friend when police got him out suddenly start throwing-up on the police and just imagine the rest.. on other hand I always try to work-out with riders that like to complain..


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Courageous said:


> Don't give me racism...just shows how broken you are and CHOOSE to remain.


My response to the post was warranted.....it was later rectified by the poster with additional explanation....
The reference to the black male rider gives ANY reader suspect that there was a fear of black males....thus my response......
BTW....I AM NOT "BROKEN"...I am very well put together


----------



## Mike Hay (Dec 24, 2014)

driveLA said:


> Some drunk ******bag told me "don't do that again" in a threatening manner after I missed a turn
> 
> So I said "Oooh kay" in a sarcastic fashion and he got angry
> 
> ...


My Hero


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

driveLA said:


> Some drunk ******bag told me "don't do that again" in a threatening manner after I missed a turn
> 
> So I said "Oooh kay" in a sarcastic fashion and he got angry
> 
> ...


Sounds something like Doyle would do


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Black, white, Asian, purple red, in the end I'll go anywhere because I care about the green! There are some hoods in Chicago, you just gotta be aware of what's going on and GTFO ASAP


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

I try not to be racist, but its hard when you have urban black youths with questionable backgrounds that like to be troublemakers. There's a reason I never go to North Las Vegas! Safety first, guys.



> > He passed out for a ccouple of minutes while I ended the ride and took his phone out of his pocket and gave myself 5 stars.
> 
> 
> "Good idea, this is not a clown car", I replied.


I can't even...


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

It's pretty much all of them. I mean if mayors son can get beaten and robbed across the street from his home......


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

If I was threatened by a pax, I'd take him to the shittiest part of chicago and boot his ass right out of the F'ing car!


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Ram said:


> I got threaten for 1 rating since I run out of water and gum, which I gave 1 rating also in return and one time I had 2 drunk rider that they fall sleep in back sit and when we got to there destination and I try wake them up so I got out of my car and open the back door and try to shake one to wake-up but he kick me with his leg and asked me how the f..k i got in his bedroom and try to call 911 which he did and put himself in bad situation when police came but when police was there he asked for forgiveness and anyway he got handcuffed because of warent he had on his name. and his friend when police got him out suddenly start throwing-up on the police and just imagine the rest.. on other hand I always try to work-out with riders that like to complain..


Stream of consciousness. Geez, dude.


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

Picked up 5 riders (XL) on 6th st (Austin) at 2:30AM. Really drunk, and had a HUGE pizza. So far, so good. Seems happy. They had already entered their destination, a hotel south. So, I get on the interstate and head that way. PAX (not the one that ordered) says that I'm going the wrong way. I told him that I'm going the right way, and we will be there in a few minutes. Then that PAX threatened to beat my ass if I didn't turn around and go the other way. I took the next exit, pulled to the side of the road, and told them all to GET THE F*CK OUT OF MY CAR! Silence.... All, including the loudmouth, started apologizing, and called me "Sir". I took the the few blocks to their hotel and dropped them off. 1 starred them.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

krytenTX said:


> Picked up 4 5 riders (XL) on 6th st (Austin) at 2:30AM. Really drunk, and had a HUGE pizza. So far, so good. Seems happy. They had already entered their destination, a hotel south.  So, I get on the interstate and head that way. PAX (not the one that ordered) says that I'm going the wrong way. I told him that I'm going the right way, and we will be there in a few minutes. Then that PAX threatened to be my ass if I didn't turn around and go the other way. I took the next exit, pulled to the side of the road, and told them all to GET THE F*CK OUT OF MY CAR! Silence.... All, including the loudmouth, started apologizing, and called me "Sir". I took the the few blocks to their hotel and dropped them off. 1 starred them.


Nicer than I would have been. Love the avatar by the way. Red Dwarf is awesome.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes, there was an incident few months ago in Brooklyn. You really have to use your gut feeling.

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/nyc-crime/uber-driver-beatdown-brooklyn-teens-article-1.2273129


----------

